
The Meteor Framework Demystified - jasoncrawford
http://blog.jasoncrawford.org/meteor-demystified
======
qiqing
It occurs to me you might like this:

* [https://atmosphere.meteor.com/](https://atmosphere.meteor.com/)

* [http://www.discovermeteor.com/](http://www.discovermeteor.com/) \- It's definitely my favorite Meteor textbook, and not just because it's an interactive Meteor app.

Re: "There is not yet a way to break up an app into pages"

\-
[https://atmosphere.meteor.com/package/router](https://atmosphere.meteor.com/package/router)

Re: the toys on madewith.meteor.com

There actually are a quite a number of production apps, rapidly growing,
including:

\- Gander.io - email syncing across devices

\- JSpot (JoinJSpot.com) - Jewish dating site

\- 26Plays.com - playlist manager

\- ApplyBin - application manager

\- EdThena - ed tech

\- Torsh.co - ed tech

And a certain interactive textbook. :)

Re: scaling, multiple instances, etc.:

[http://meteorhacks.com/meteor-cluster-introduction-and-
how-i...](http://meteorhacks.com/meteor-cluster-introduction-and-how-it-
works.html)

~~~
jasoncrawford
Cool. The Meteor package system seems very powerful, so I imagine you can do
almost anything you want with the right packages.

The reason I said it's not quite ready for prime time is that some of the key
things you want to do, like APIs or scaling, are currently available only
through third-party packages and aren't officially supported.

Still, it's a cool framework that's come a long way, I think it might be a
great production platform in a matter of months.

